# Escape Room / Party ideas



## UndaPants

We really wanna try and set up an "Escape Room" for our Halloween party this year. We brainstormed and had a few ideas...

It's gonna be the site of some sort of airborne infection. I was thinking of putting up plastic sheeting (think E.T at the end, or some sort of contaminated room) and having a body in the bed (we plan on using our son's bedroom, since we don't let no kids at our party...hahaha). The end goal (instead of "escaping the room") would be to find and take the antidote (I'm leaning towards having some Fireball whiskey in a small antidote bottle locked in some sort of container). We'd only have 2 or 3 people playing at a time and we'd like it to last no more than 20-30 minutes. 

I figured we could have a clipboard on the end of the bed (like they used to do in hospitals back in the day) with some clues hidden in the medical report. I also considered having them having to dig into the body for some organs and have to weigh them for some clues (a particular number for lock combination or something). I also wanted to put together a 20-30 minute video that we could play on a laptop just to keep time and create some atmosphere (something as simple as some "security footage" of the patient in the bed with a steadily rising heart beat to create some tension and some possible announcements ("paging Doctor Crapster...please report to the OR" and that kind of stuff) every so often that could have some clues as well). 

Beyond that, we're still brainstorming. Does anyone have any other ideas that you think would be cool? Nothing crazy with electronics and all (we're not that skilled...hahaha) but simple clues with locks or even hidden messages we could reveal with black lights or something similar). Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hairazor

I wanna come to your party!!

We went to an escape room, it was great fun. One thing is they could have to put together a small puzzle with a clue on it once assembled, perhaps only read with a black light shined on it


----------



## UndaPants

We haven't been to an escape room yet, but the concept sounds like a lot of fun. I plan on trying one out soon though. And I like that puzzle assembly idea. I don't see you having much luck making it to our party from Iowa though...hahaha.


----------



## fontgeek

They did an "Escape room" in an episode of Big Bang Theory, where the guests are put into a "laboratory" of a scientist who basically created a zombie, who bursts out from a closet where he is chained to the wall. The guests were given the initial plot and the first clue before they actually entered the room, with the rest of the clues hidden or built into the scene to get them the answer to find the key and make their escape.
The clues/riddles were all based on the theme of the room itself, and the science involved.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey UndaP, if I start walking now I think I can make it, Bwahahaha


----------



## UndaPants

I think we figured out what we're gonna do. I already started creating a 20 minute video that will play for the duration that will create some atmosphere (mainly a lot of static and some low droning music) and also some "plot" (I pop up as a doctor/lab worker/whatever who will give some exposition every now and then and also drop a few subtle hints). 

The first thing they'll have to do is zip up the "containment door" take a group "selfie" and text it to my phone from the room so I'll have a time-stamp of when they start, and then start the video on the laptop in the room. Then their first real step (after my little intro video talk) will be to check the medical charts for the patient. We'll have some words highlighted that they'll have to search for in a medical dictionary we'll have in the room. On the pages with those words, we'll have clues to a cabinet combination. The first number will be the weight of the heart of the body on the bed (we'll have a digital scale in the room in addition to the heart which they'll have to reach inside the body for). The second number will be the amount of liquid "chemical" in a dose cup (we have a small plastic syringe with milliliters on it so they can suck up the liquid and see the amount...obviously they'll have to figure that out). The third number will be the magnification number on some head x-rays we have (we have a small antique x-ray display already and a bunch of donated x-rays from various family members and friends...hahaha). And the forth number will be the "hour of death" which will be on the medical chart as well. After the cabinet is open, they'll need to find a key to the antidote box (a small lockable money box with a foam insert for the "antidote bottles" to fit into). They will be in the "patient's possessions" bag (we need to get one of those from a hospital if we can). Once they get the antidote box open, they're going to have to text me a picture of them with the antidote before they drink it (for another time-stamp to make sure they did it in time). All the while, the video will be playing with the music getting more intense and the static imagery getting more disturbing (I downloaded some creepy zombie pictures that pop up every so often). Plus, I come on and let them know if they don't get the antidote in time the military is gonna "nuke the place" to contain the infection. If the time runs out, the video ends with some klaxon sirens and then blacks out. Finally, the sounds of missiles flying through the air comes through, followed by a huge explosion. 

So it's not super complicated (people will more than likely be tipsy from drinking...hahaha), but it should keep them occupied for 15-20 minutes. 

My next step is to figure out how to make the body and make the cavity that they'll have to reach into (I literally want them to have their entire hand and part of the forearm inside the corpse). 

So we'll see how it works out...hahaha.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a pretty cool plan but now that I know all the secrets to solve, I might as well turn around and start walking back home, hee hee


----------



## UndaPants

Damn...and you promised to bring the paper plates! What are we gonna eat off of now??


----------



## gjbailey

This is an AWESOME idea! Thank you for the inspiration! Not that I didn't already have a million things to do before Halloween anyway! (mind racing)


----------



## Beck Farms Doe Run

Nice, we are contemplating an escape room for 2017, thinking this may be a major project


----------



## UndaPants

We plan on doing a test run-through with some people that aren't coming to the party this coming weekend. Hopefully, it runs smooth and isn't too hard (or too easy...hahaha). I'm excited to see how it works out. Of course, I'm already thinking about ideas for NEXT year now...hahaha.


----------



## UndaPants

Well, we've had 4 different sets of people test it out and I think it's gonna be pretty sweet (if I do say so myself...hahaha). We did some minor tweaking after some suggestions, and I'm also working on adding a jump scare near the end (I've got a decent idea, but I'll have to see if I can rig this thing up so it's not too corny...and hope it actually works!). I also set up a GoPro and filmed everyone, and that definitely gave us some ideas on how to gently nudge people in the right direction so they won't get frustrated. I'm hyped for this weekend!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking forward to how it all goes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good luck with the party, Unda! Hope your guests have a wonderfully spooky time.


----------



## MegBill

What about gummy / jelly brains? Kids would love that stuff


----------



## UndaPants

Well, nobody solved the escape room in the allotted time but everybody had a good time and it was definitely a hit at the party. The last group that went through, we just let play until they figured it all out and it took about 5 minutes longer (the party was just winding down around 3:00 in the morning and at that point we wanted SOMEONE to figure it out!). The majority of the people missed the very first clue (the highlighted and italicized words on the medical chart) so they scrambled around trying every number combination they could find...hahaha. I think a big reason was because I mentioned the lock combination on the video, so everyone focused on numbers immediately. So lesson learned...watch what you say so you don't lead them in the wrong direction...hahaha. One group made it all the way through, but someone had reset the scale for weighing the heart from ounces to grams. So the number they kept putting in the lock was wrong even though they did everything right. That was my mistake since I never thought to check the scale settings doing my reset in between each group. But even still, they all had a good time. We definitely plan on doing another one next year, and possibly even New Years this year (ESCAPE FROM 2016...ooooeeeeeooooooo). I'll try and post some video once I edit it down to something manageable. And thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear it all worked out and your guests had a great time

3AM - yep, I'd be wanting people out by then, too


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a good time was had by all, sorry I missed it---but---pictures would help me feel better


----------



## Dyad

Hairazor said:


> Sounds like a good time was had by all, sorry I missed it---but---pictures would help me feel better


I agree with Hairazor sounds like it was great! Pictures would be amazing and a chance to see the video you created for it too


----------



## tvling

*Love this*

Do you have a video you can post? Im thinking about doing something like this this year and would love to see it!! Thanks.

QUOTE=RoxyBlue;865500]Glad to hear it all worked out and your guests had a great time

3AM - yep, I'd be wanting people out by then, too[/QUOTE]



UndaPants said:


> Well, nobody solved the escape room in the allotted time but everybody had a good time and it was definitely a hit at the party. The last group that went through, we just let play until they figured it all out and it took about 5 minutes longer (the party was just winding down around 3:00 in the morning and at that point we wanted SOMEONE to figure it out!). The majority of the people missed the very first clue (the highlighted and italicized words on the medical chart) so they scrambled around trying every number combination they could find...hahaha. I think a big reason was because I mentioned the lock combination on the video, so everyone focused on numbers immediately. So lesson learned...watch what you say so you don't lead them in the wrong direction...hahaha. One group made it all the way through, but someone had reset the scale for weighing the heart from ounces to grams. So the number they kept putting in the lock was wrong even though they did everything right. That was my mistake since I never thought to check the scale settings doing my reset in between each group. But even still, they all had a good time. We definitely plan on doing another one next year, and possibly even New Years this year (ESCAPE FROM 2016...ooooeeeeeooooooo). I'll try and post some video once I edit it down to something manageable. And thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

